# VIRUSBARRIER X6 ou Little Snitch ?



## Vladimok (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Besoin d'un avis:

Pour une meilleur la protection de mon iMac: Un ami me conseil VIRUSBARRIER X6, et poutant, en parcourant le net, il semble que Little Snitch soit largement suffisant.

Dilem.....

Qui dit vrai ?
Lequel choisir ?

Merci


----------



## anneee (27 Février 2010)

http://www.osxfacile.com/snitch.html


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

Cette question a déjà été traitée en détail au sujet de NetBarrier X5 et Little Snitch.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette question a déjà été traitée en détail au sujet de NetBarrier X5 et Little Snitch.



Désolé pour le doublon.

J'ai cherché, mais sans succès dans le forum.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Désolé pour le doublon.
> 
> J'ai cherché, mais sans succès dans le forum.



C'est plus pour t'indiquer une piste que pour critiquer.

Ce n'est pas très jeune, l'année dernière... je vais essayer de te retrouver ça. J'y avais participé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/coupe-feu-mac-os-x-netbarrier-le-meilleur-est-252037.html


----------



## Vladimok (27 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est plus pour t'indiquer une piste que pour critiquer.
> 
> Ce n'est pas très jeune, l'année dernière... je vais essayer de te retrouver ça. J'y avais participé.
> 
> ...



Ok merci, je vais lire.

Par contre un truc sympa:

Ce serait de refaire un post (une mise au point), par les personnes qui s'y connaisse:

De l'utilité d'un Anti-virus, Firewall, etc ...., de la protection de nos iMac envers le monde extérieur.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

Bof. En termes journalistiques on appelle ça un marronnier. Il y a tous les renseignements, avis, thèses et anti-thèses concernant ce sujet sur le forum.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bof. En termes journalistiques on appelle ça un marronnier. Il y a tous les renseignements, avis, thèses et anti-thèses concernant ce sujet sur le forum.



Oui effectivement cela pourrai être un marronnier, mais un résumer serait cool, afin d'évité la lecture de multitude de post qui n'en finisse pas.....


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2010)

VirusBarrier X6 (pour sa partie Firewall car pour la partie Antivirus...) est beaucoup plus complet que LittleSnitch


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> VirusBarrier X6 (pour sa partie Firewall car pour la partie Antivirus...) est beaucoup plus complet que LittleSnitch



Plus complet... bof. Plus de gadgets surtout. 

Little Snitch est plus fin.


----------



## surfman06 (28 Février 2010)

Je suis passé à Intego NetBarrier X5 l'année dernière lors de l'achat d'un pack, celui-ci était fourni, avant j'utilisai LittleSnitch, bref tout ça pour dire que personnellement que ce soit l'un ou l'autre, ils me conviennent pour mes besoins, NetBarrier est plus complet, mais cela me fait penser à Norton sous Windows, c'est à dire que c'est une usine, pour preuve, ils ont mis à jour leur programme en version X6, mais pour ceux qui ont NetBarrier X5, t'es obligé pour le moment de passer à VirusBarrier X6, car NetBarrier X6 n'existe pas, soit disant qu'il a été réecrit et intégrer à VirusBarrier, bref soit tu mets le casque pour rentrer dans l'usine et adhérer à leur jeu, toujours en avoir plus et payer chaque année pour les mis à jour, soit tu te contentes de Mac Os X avec l'ajout de petit logiciels comme LittleSnitch qui entre parenthèses m'a toujours proposé leur mis à jour gratuitement jusqu'à présent (Tu paies seulement qu'à chaque changement de version 1.X à 2.X ou 3.X - pas chaque année....) 
Bref tout dépend à vrai dire de ton utilisation, si tu partages des fichiers avec le côté obscur (windows) ou utilises windows toi-même, il te faudra un anti-virus pour ne pas contaminer et être protéger, (même Kaspersky sort un anti-virus Mac - effet de mode sans doute pour switcher et profiter de la manne financière)
Pour conclure je dirai qu'il existe un anti-virus Mac Gratuit ClamXav et que le Firewall de Mac Os X ou voir LittleSnitch est amplement suffisant et reste dans un mode économique restreint.
Dès que mon abonnement se termine chez Intego, je repasse à LittleSnitch.


----------



## corso (28 Février 2010)

@Moonwalker, dans le lien que tu proposes tu dis :



> Je ne veux plus que Safari se connecte à un flux en accédant à une page Web ? Je repère l'adresse de celui-ci dans l'historique de la barre de menu, un clic-droit et je le bannis à jamais. Au fur est à mesure, que tu navigue et peaufine tes réglages. A force, ça constitue un anti-pub redoutable.



Je n'ai pas bien compris si c'est avec Little Snitch que tu le fais, car cela m'intéresse.


Ça fait quoi, dans "Applications", ce topic ? Firewall => Réseau, rien à faire ici. On déménage !


----------



## luna40 (28 Février 2010)

bonjour a tous 

j'ai installe ce logiciel et il ne me convient pas du tout , je ne le critique pas mais depuis j'ai que des merdes sur mon mac .. ,bon bref quelqu'un peut me dire comment on s'en débarrassé car même une fois avoir mis l'appli a la corbeille il fonctionne tjrs et il est tjrs présent en haut a droit dans la barre 

je precise que je suis nouvelle sur mac ,donc soyez indulgent avec moi il faut bien commencer un jour ;-)

merci en tout cas de toute l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter !!


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2010)

Re-telecharger Little Snitch, relancer l'installer mais cette fois cliquer le bouton "Uninstall"


----------



## anneee (28 Février 2010)

Le cas de little snitch est traité ici.


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plus complet... bof. Plus de gadgets surtout.
> 
> Little Snitch est plus fin.



Disons qu'il permet de faire ce que fait LittleSnitch via son anti-spyware, mais aussi bien d'autres choses et notamment de configurer finement le Firewall (ainsi qu'un certain nombre de gadgets effectivement).

Après, l'utilité.... on peut en débattre longtemps!


----------



## corso (28 Février 2010)

Si jamais,



> ATTENTION !
> "Little Snitch" est incompatible avec "VirusBarrier X6". Vous ne pouvez pas installer ces 2 logiciels en même temps sur votre Mac. C'est l'un ou l'autre !
> Installer les deux provoquent des dysfonctionnements du Mac.
> (source : INTEGO)


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2010)

C'est une information intéressante, mais balancée comme ça, on dirait du FUD. 

J'ai vu que ça vient d'OS X Facile (pas toujours pertinent). Quelqu'un aurait plus de renseignements ? Quelque chose de précis ? Là, j'interroge Google...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

Apparemment, pas de problème selon le forum de Objective Development :
http://forums.obdev.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3918

nota : ils parlent de Little Snitch 2.2.1 et VirusB X6 mais on ne sait pas trop si  c'est Mac OS X 10.5 ou 10.6

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Disons qu'il permet de faire ce que fait LittleSnitch via son anti-spyware, mais aussi bien d'autres choses et notamment de configurer finement le Firewall (ainsi qu'un certain nombre de gadgets effectivement).
> 
> Après, l'utilité.... on peut en débattre longtemps!



J'ai les deux.

Perso, je les trouve complémentaires. Je préfère la méthode Little Snitch à l'Anti-Spyware, mais j'adore les contrôles de NetBarrier, tant l'historique que les graphes de débit.


----------



## Vladimok (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Little Snitch sur mon Snow Leopard.

Mais ne trouvez-vous pas que cela ralenti Safari et la navigation ou es une impression ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Little Snitch sur mon Snow Leopard.
> 
> ...



Non. Je n'ai jamais noté de ralentissement.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mars 2010)

Ben voilà, j'ai attendu presque deux mois et maintenant c'est sur, je conserve précieusement la version précédente sur le MBP afin de continuer à profiter de NetBarrier.

Je viens d'installer VirusBarrier X 6 sur un mac tout neuf et c'est le bazar, même après avoir passé un coup de désisntallateur. (Mais c'était le bazar avant puisque iTunes quittait tout le temps et que le Mac était moins réactif que l'ancien.

C'est parti pour une installation propre (aucune donnée à perdre, je n'ai même pas encore transféré mes documents ni installé mes applications) 

Je précise toutefois que la version de VB était celle du pack Fnac , d'autres témoignages m'intéressent, surtout ceux concernant la version "pas Fnac". En attendant, je me contenterai du coupe feu de SL et de la Live Box.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2010)

Pas de souci avec la version 10.6.4 de VB provenant en direct d'Intego....

En fait je ne vois pas de grande différence par rapport à la version précédente de NetBarrier


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2010)

corso a dit:


> @Moonwalker, dans le lien que tu proposes tu dis :
> 
> 
> Citation:
> ...


Excuse, ton message m'est passé inaperçu.

Un peu dur à décrire. Suis-moi bien.

Dans la barre de menu, tu peux faire apparaître la fenêtre translucide de LittleSnitch, soit en cliquant "Show Network Monitor" soit en laissant quelques secondes le curseur sur l'indicateur de LittleSnitch.

Ok ?

Sans cette fenêtre translucide, le Network Monitor, tu as l'indication des applications qui se connectent et à quel flux.

Si tu cliques sur le nom de l'application, Safari par exemple, tu as indiqué différents flux auxquels il s'est connecté.

Ok ?

Tu fais alors un clic droit sur un de ses flux, et tu obtiens plusieurs options :





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Pas de souci avec la version 10.6.4 de VB provenant en direct d'Intego....
> 
> En fait je ne vois pas de grande différence par rapport à la version précédente de NetBarrier



Washing Machine est toujours présent ?

C'est un truc que j'utilise assez fréquemment.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Washing Machine est toujours présent ?
> 
> C'est un truc que j'utilise assez fréquemment.



J'ai peut être mal cherché mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Je l'utilise assez souvent également. C'est un peu pour cette raison que j'ai tardé à installer VirusBarrier 6.

Lors de la première mise à jour, ce n'est pas NetUpdate qui a été sollicité mais une aplli VirusBarrier X6 updater qui a demandé à être autorisée. Il y a eu une MAJ qui a visiblement foutu le boxon.  Et dans le panneau récapitulatif des applications sollicitant la connexion, ce virusbarrier updater était signalé comme "application non trouvée"

Lorsque j'ai voulu lancer NetUdate (en 10,5,4 il me semble), ça proposait une MAJ en 10,5,2 

Je préfère ne pas réinstaller le pack FNAC et me tourner vers la suite Intego si les échos sont positifs. (Je n'ai pourtant eu aucun souci avec le premier pack essentiel mais l'abonnement a expiré)


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Washing Machine est toujours présent ?
> 
> C'est un truc que j'utilise assez fréquemment.



Apparement, il n'est plus présent.... je ne l'utilisais pas donc je n'ai pas fait gaffe.

Je vais aller voir dans les différents modules de VirusBarrier X6 si il y en a un qui fait le boulot de washing machine (nettoyage automatique de cookies, c'est ça?)


----------



## Vladimok (7 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Je n'ai jamais noté de ralentissement.



Alors c'est peut-etre moi.

Egalement as-tu constaté un ralentissement lors de l'allumage, l'extinction et le redemarrage de l'imac ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Apparement, il n'est plus présent.... je ne l'utilisais pas donc je n'ai pas fait gaffe.
> 
> Je vais aller voir dans les différents modules de VirusBarrier X6 si il y en a un qui fait le boulot de washing machine (nettoyage automatique de cookies, c'est ça?)



Cookies, caches, historique, pour chaque navigateur.

Pas automatique, ciblé justement, en fonction du domaine. Très pratique. Il y avait ça intégré dans la version X4, tu ne t'en souvient pas ?. Ils l'ont mis à part avec X5 mais du coup, c'est devenu très pratique. Sans ouvrir NetBarrier, on fait son petit ménage.

Je ne sais pas qui a pris les décisions sur ce VirusBarrier mais c'est un "drôle". :mouais:

Assembler NetBarrier et VirusBarrier dans un même logiciel, ok, pourquoi pas. L'appeler VirusBarrier est déjà une faute qui ignore la psychologie des Macusers (les virus on s'en cogne - on n'y croit pas). NetBarrier, c'est le bon produit, c'est lui qui aurait dû être mis en avant. Retirer un outil comme Washing Machine confirme la bêtise.


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cookies, caches, historique, pour chaque navigateur.
> 
> Pas automatique, ciblé justement, en fonction du domaine. Très pratique. Il y avait ça intégré dans la version X4, tu ne t'en souvient pas ?. Ils l'ont mis à part avec X5 mais du coup, c'est devenu très pratique. Sans ouvrir NetBarrier, on fait son petit ménage.
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord.... ils auraient du garder le nom NetBarrier (en metant un "s" à Barrier éventuellement), et ensuite chacun dresse les barrières qu'il souhaite avec cette application!

Quant à WashingMachine, je vais leur poser la question.... c'est bizarre de l'avoir complètement fait disparaitre! La logique aurait voulu qu'il soit réintégré à la suite globale, mais ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

Concernant WashingMachine, je ne serais pas surpris qu'une version 2 de cet utilitaire soit sous peu commercialisé sous forme d'application indépendante...

Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse. A suivre


----------



## TiteLine (9 Mars 2010)

Juste une petite question

Le module pour faire les mises à jour s'appelle-t-il toujours NetUpdate ou VirusBarrier Updater?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2010)

C'est toujours NetUpdate


----------



## TiteLine (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai vu ça ^^

J'ai donc téléchargé la chose sur le site d'Intego et cette fois, pas de truc foireux comme avec ma version Fnac ... que je ne peux plus retourner vu que je l'ai achetée il y a presque deux mois ...


En revanche, Washing Machine me manque. Je vais me renseigner sur la version simple d'Onyx - Maintenance je crois,(pas envie de me prendre le chou avec la version classique) pour voir si ça nettoie les cookies ou vide le cache. Je sais que je peux le faire manuellement dans chaque navigateur mais c'est moins efficace que Washing Machine. (en gros, quand je passais Washing Machine après avoir supprimé des cookies  via le navigateur, il en trouvait encore et idem pour le cache.)


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2010)

Intego va commercialiser une version 2 de Washing Machine d'ici peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Intego va commercialiser une version 2 de Washing Machine d'ici peu.



C'est mesquin. Il y en a qui diront que ce sont les affaires, mais je dis que c'est mesquin.


----------



## Mr.20 (13 Mars 2010)

> Alors c'est peut-etre moi.
> 
> Egalement as-tu constaté un ralentissement lors de l'allumage, l'extinction et le redemarrage de l'imac ?



Moi oui. 
Je comprend pas, j'ai desinstallé little snitch avec le desinstalleur dans l'image disque, mais il doit rester des fichiers. Je vais rechercher dans les preferences de mon ordinateur.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est mesquin. Il y en a qui diront que ce sont les affaires, mais je dis que c'est mesquin.



Et je corrige cette première impression.

Washing Machine 2 est gratuit pour ceux qui possèdent une version 1 (venue avec NetBarrierX5).

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/147751/washing-machine-pour-passer-safari-a-la-machine

Très bien Intego.


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2010)

Donc pour ceux qui ont NetBarrier X5 (fourni avec WashingMachine 1) pour monter de version il faut donc dans l'ordre:

1 - Passer à WashingMachine 2 (dont je comprends que la license est alors offerte)
2 - Passer à VirusBarrier X6 (même si seule la fonction NetBarrier vous interresse)

En faisant l'inverse et en commençant par VirusBarrier X6, WashingMachine 1 est supprimé du disque dur, donc le passage à la version 2 de WashingMachine risque d'être payant



Edité: je viens de faire un essai d'achat de WashingMachine 2. Pour obtenir cette version 2 gratuitement, il m'a suffit de saisir mon ancien numero de license NetBarrier X5. Le fait que je sois déjà passé à VirusBarrier X6 ne bloque donc pas la possibilité d'obtenir WashingMachine 2 gratuitement


----------



## sto (19 Mars 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Alors c'est peut-etre moi.
> 
> Egalement as-tu constaté un ralentissement lors de l'allumage, l'extinction et le redemarrage de l'imac ?


 
Bonjour

j'ai installé dernierement le pack internet security barrier d'Intego et j'avoue que depuis j'ai quelques ralentissements à l'ouverture et à la fermeture, les sessions de mes filles paraissent ralenties, la rapidité de navigation avec safari s'en ressent et j'ai eu droit à 2 frezzes complet de l'OS me forcant à un reset "sauvage"

apres avoir désactivé certaines fonctionnalités, virrusbarrier, historisation du web, firewall , personnal backup, fileguard, anti-spam 
j'ai pu constater une amelioration

apres une discusion sur ( ce que je croyais etre un probleme de capacité de memoire) avec Pa5cal ( sur Macgé ) j'envisage de desinstaller completement le pack pour verifier s'il est vraiment à l'origine de ces ralentissements et ces frezzes sysyeme

Cordialement


----------



## sto (29 Mars 2010)

bonjour

Apres une belle seance de réparation via le cd d'installation mon macmini a retrouvé toute sa vitalité et ceci meme apres la réinstallation des logiciels d'Intego .


----------



## TiteLine (1 Avril 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc pour ceux qui ont NetBarrier X5 (fourni avec WashingMachine 1) pour monter de version il faut donc dans l'ordre:
> 
> 1 - Passer à WashingMachine 2 (dont je comprends que la license est alors offerte)
> 2 - Passer à VirusBarrier X6 (même si seule la fonction NetBarrier vous interresse)
> ...




Comme une courge je viens de recevoir un mail de téléchargement pour la version demo ... je n'avais pas vu ce dernier message.

En gros, tu es allé sur mise à niveau, tu as entré ton numéro de série de NB X5 et ils t'ont envoyé le mail avec le lien de téléchargement et le numéro de série à entrer? 

Ou tu as téléchargé la démo (via le lien envoyé par Intego) et tu as ensuite entré ta clé de NB X5?


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2010)

Sur le site Intego tu choisis d'acheter WashingMachine et tu verras une mention:

Customers who purchased NetBarrier X5 or Internet Security Barrier X5 can upgrade for free

En suivant ce lien, tu auras à saisir ton numero de license NetBarrier X5 permettant de télécharger WashingMachine 2 puis de recevoir par eMail le numero de license de WashingMachine v2


----------



## TiteLine (1 Avril 2010)

Ouaip, j'avais même trouvé la page en français, donc c'est bien son équivalent qui a dû sortir un peu avant et que tu as utilisée. Mais j'avais choisi la version demo ... que je n'ai pas encore téléchargée de toute façon.


https://www.intego.com/fr/washing-machine/upgrade.asp

Je regarderai plus tard car l'iMac est en train de me faire des blagues dignes d'un premier avril (Windowslike   )


----------



## Rom33 (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai acheté Virus Barrier X6 dans le but de contrôler l'acces de mes programmes à Internet. J'ai désactivé l'antivirus. Je ne suis pas parano du tout mais je suis soucieux d'avoir une installation safe. D'un autre côté, je souhaite conserver la vivacité et l'autonomie de mon mac et j'ai l'impression que VB est légèrement néfaste concernant ces deux points (qu'en est-il vraiment?)

Mes question sont donc les suivantes.

- Quelle est l'utilité de tout ce qui est dans Virus Barrier : anti-troyen, antivandale, anti-phishing, masquage des informations, protection des menaces web, protection des données?

- Est-ce que mon système serait aussi safe et plus léger en remplaçant VB par Little Snitch?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Juillet 2010)

J'ai effacé après avoir fait une recherche approfondie l'ensemble  netbarrier, virusbarrier X6 depuis qu'il m'est arrivé d'avoir le processeur  qui a dépassé les 140%, je ne vous dis pas le bruit des ventilos et  impossible d'arrêter le processus. Dans le moniteur d'activité c'était  un des éléments de virusbarrier qui utilisait toute la puissance et  au-delà. La commande du moniteur d'activité permettant interrompre le  processus n'avait aucune efficacité parce qu'un fichier caché l'en  empêchait d'après ce que j'ai compris. donc redémarrage hard et tout est  rentré dans l'ordre.

J'aurais probablement passé outre car cela ne me l'a fait qu'une seule  fois en 2 ans (X5 puis X6), mais j'avais également des ralentissements incompréhensibles qui  ont disparus quand ces programmes ont été supprimés.

Tout ça est arrivé en 10.6.3 il semble que certains ont eu des difficultés de màj en 10.6.4 mais je n'ai pas essayé, j'ai encore un abonnement valable >2ans, mais je ne pense pas que je l'utiliserai un jour.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2010)

On attend le logiciel de protection absolu : le pack anti-neuneu, qui interdit tout contact avec l'ordinateur aux spécimens assez cons pour cliquer sur tout et n'importe quoi, utiliser des logiciels Mail qui imposent des bestioles dansantes à leurs correspondants, envoyer des .doc et forwader toutes les conneries qu'ils trouvent sur Internet, faire suivre des chaînes, se balancer des applis warez par MSN Messenger, accumuler les applis FaceBook et aller raconter leur dernière biture sur leurs réseaux "sociaux" ... P  en plus de rendre le Web plus sûr, ça ferait des vacances aux autres


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai effacé après avoir fait une recherche approfondie l'ensemble  netbarrier, virusbarrier X6 depuis qu'il m'est arrivé d'avoir le processeur  qui a dépassé les 140%, je ne vous dis pas le bruit des ventilos et  impossible d'arrêter le processus. Dans le moniteur d'activité c'était  un des éléments de virusbarrier qui utilisait toute la puissance et  au-delà. La commande du moniteur d'activité permettant interrompre le  processus n'avait aucune efficacité parce qu'un fichier caché l'en  empêchait d'après ce que j'ai compris. donc redémarrage hard et tout est  rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> J'aurais probablement passé outre car cela ne me l'a fait qu'une seule  fois en 2 ans (X5 puis X6), mais j'avais également des ralentissements incompréhensibles qui  ont disparus quand ces programmes ont été supprimés.
> 
> Tout ça est arrivé en 10.6.3 il semble que certains ont eu des difficultés de màj en 10.6.4 mais je n'ai pas essayé, j'ai encore un abonnement valable >2ans, mais je ne pense pas que je l'utiliserai un jour.



Retelecharger VirusBarrier depuis le site d'Intego, relancer l'instalation, mais au lieu de cliquer INstaller, cliquer le bouton DESINSTALLER

Ca virera proprement tous les éléments de cet utilitaire.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Retelecharger VirusBarrier depuis le site d'Intego, relancer l'instalation, mais au lieu de cliquer INstaller, cliquer le bouton DESINSTALLER
> Ca virera proprement tous les éléments de cet utilitaire.


Oui tu as raison, mais je pense que ça aurait aussi viré Personnal Backup que je continue à utiliser


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Oui tu as raison, mais je pense que ça aurait aussi viré Personnal Backup que je continue à utiliser



Absolument pas.... si tu choisis de désinstaller VirusBarrier, ça desinstalle UNIQUEMENT VirusBarrier, mais... proprement!


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2010)

Faut leur concéder cela jusqu'à présent, les logiciels d'Intego se dégagent proprement.


----------

